# Phoenix Retriever Club



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Amateur CB to second series 46 dogs.
4,5,6,9,10,12,15,16,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,31,32,33,35,37,38,39,41,42,43,44,46,48,52,53,54,55,56,57,59,60,62,64,65,66,67,71,72,73. Scratches are 13, 40, 49. We will start at 8:00 AM with dog 41,same place.


----------



## Jane Spearing (Sep 27, 2010)

chessielvr said:


> Amateur CB to second series 46 dogs.
> 4,5,6,9,10,12,15,16,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,31,32,33,35,37,38,39,41,42,43,44,46,48,52,53,54,55,56,57,59,60,62,64,65,66,67,71,72,73. Scratches are 13, 40, 49. We will start at 8:00 AM with dog 41,same place.


Callbacks to the final series in Qualifying - 8 am start
3,8,10,13,16,17,20,22,30


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

​thanks very much!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

How did the Open finish up?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Callbacks to the 4th series: 14 dogs
3, 7, 9, 10, 13, 18, 29, 48, 51, 59, 62, 64, 67, 70

Starting dog is #3


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Mike and Kareen. That is what I needed to know. Good luck to you.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you, Marie. We miss you and have been thinking of you many times. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

AM Callbacks to the 4th Series: 8 dogs
10, 12, 15, 18, 35, 39, 54, 72

Starting dog is #15


----------



## RAZORBACK2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Derby - Callbacks to 3rd.
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 10 11 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 22. Third series starts Sunday morning.

Qual - Unofficial results
1st #16 Hoss
2nd #8 Jr
3rd #17 Amber
4th #3 Hoodie
RJ # 13 Smokey
Jam # 22 Tuna

Sorry about the large font. Posting from my phone.


----------



## hullum03 (Sep 13, 2012)

Any derby updates?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Results:
1st #18 Ghost owned by Nicole Taylor and handled by Mike Tayler
2nd #48 Smoke owned by Chester & Charlene;handled by Charlene Koeth(Qualified for National Amateur!) 
3rd #13 Tuffy owned by Linda and Freeman Boyett and handled by Jim Gonia
4th #70 Ivy owned and handled by Andy Kahn
RJ #9 Tucker owned and handled by Bill Fruehling
Jams:
#64 George,#62 Tazer, #59 Abe, #51 Free, #10 Lil, #7 Jackie❤, #3 Bonnie


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Results: (unofficial as I heard 3rd and 4th second hand)
1st: #54 Lil owned by Chester & Charlene Koeth and handled by Chester Koeth
2nd:#39 Dottie owned and handled by Andy Kahn
3rd: #18 Kaylee owned and handled by Sonya Harrigfield
4th: #10 Hawkeye owned by Michael & Lynn Moore and handled by Michael Moore

I am sorry, but I did not hear the RJ and Jams.


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Derby results
1 Mickey #2 o/ Freeman Boyett H/Alex Stent
2 Halo #10 O/ David Mears H/Mike Taylor
3 Larry #8 O/H Alex Stent
4 Chic # 3 O/H Don Varchol
RJ Amber #11 O/ H Tammy Zahornacky
Jams # 1, 15, 17❤, 19.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Mike and Nikki Taylor on Ghost's FC!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Alex and Larry on their derby 3rd.....Very impressive for a 9 month old pup on it's first start!! Momma Karma is proud


----------

